# Im new to this



## Lightningwolf1121 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi.. im 16 years old and i have recentley decided to become a furry. Any thing that I should know?


----------



## Willow the Wolf (Nov 6, 2021)

Hiya'! Responding to this post briefly for the moment, so I can keep it in mind, and respond to it more thoroughly later tonight (as I have work). There's a lot!!


----------



## Bluefangcat (Nov 7, 2021)

Have fun, be yourself, but always remember to be careful and keep in mind basic tenants of internet safety. Be careful with the information you share with others, especially those significantly older than you. This isnt to say that theres inherent danger- just important things to keep in mind in any online spaces like these. The furry fandom is an awesome space to explore your creative side, make friends, and express yourself!

There are a lot of places to meet other likeminded individuals- tons of art sharing sites, forums, servers, games, ect. Poke around a bit and see which niche you feel most at home in! No rush to immediately settle into a community  Take your time to figure out what you're looking for in the fandom and go from there!

Personally, I really enjoy xenofiction and it was what lead me down the road myself- if you havent explored any (or many) books in the genre yet, that could be a great avenue! A lot of folks have really in depth, imaginative worlds that are a joy to delve into. Novels, comics, webcomics, manga, theres really a ton out there. Happy to give recommendations if you want any.

Welcome to the fandom!


----------



## Willow the Wolf (Nov 7, 2021)

Willow the Wolf said:


> Hiya'! Responding to this post briefly for the moment, so I can keep it in mind, and respond to it more thoroughly later tonight (as I have work). There's a lot!!


Okay I'm back, 'cause I have the time to say a I wanna' say, now.

First things first: As we're one of, if not, the biggest of groups on the Internet, you'll more than likely find a furry or two everywhere you go!! Should you ever want to seek out other furs, that part won't be too horribly difficult.

I'm going to add onto what Bluefangcat began their response with. Be CAREFUL. The community is big, and colorful, and welcoming, yes. However, that doesn't mean EVERYONE who attempts to claim the community is somebody that we would accept. The downside of having a community so massive is that too many shady characters slip through the cracks. If somebody makes you uncomfortable, or gives you any uneasy vibes whatsoever, you absolutely DO NOT have to feel obligated to keep in contact with them. Aside from that, basic tenants of internet safety, as Bluefangcat said.

Now that that's out of the way...

Since you're fairly young, I would personally recommend Amino, as a place to start. It's one of a few places that furries are most easily found. I'm sure I don't need to explain how Amino works to you, because most people who use it are within your age range. As for the other spaces furries are most easily found...

- Twitter. Furries basically make up half of Twitter. Bit of a exaggeration, but trust me when I say that it really feels like it's that way lmao

- DeviantArt. Everyone knows DeviantArt. For, uh... better or worse. Though there IS adult content there, there ARE profile settings which you can toggle to disable/block adult content. Also, if a user is below 18 (as you do have to provide your age), the adult content will be disabled automatically. There are lots of furry-related groups on DeviantArt, too.

- Furaffinity. Basically, furry DeviantArt. This site leans more toward the adult side than DeviantArt does, on average, but it shares the feature of disabling adult content via profile settings. It doesn't have the group feature that DeviantArt does, so finding friends and/or direct interaction may be a little more intimidating.

- Instagram. Don't need to explain this one. There's lots of furries here! Though you'll need direct invites to any furry-related group chats.

There are plenty more places, but these are the ones that I know, off top of my head. Any other ones that I can think of. There are plenty of other spaces too, but those are more explicitly adult than Furaffinity.

You can find all manner of fiction, creative projects, and other kinds of crafts in the fandom. Animation? We've got that. Creative writing? Plenty of that. Music? You'd be surprised! Illustration? Thats what the fandom's BUILT on.

i would say the art side of the fandom is it's strongest, and greatest, side. If it weren't for art, of any form, the fandom would not exist at all. Etsy and Fiverr are great places to commission yourself art, including all of the other spaces I mentioned.

I think if I go on for much longer, you'll have a three-book long saga to read, so I'll stop myself.

Hopefully all of this was helpful!! Welcome to the fandom <3


----------



## Willow the Wolf (Nov 7, 2021)

Willow the Wolf said:


> Okay I'm back, 'cause I have the time to say a I wanna' say, now.
> 
> First things first: As we're one of, if not, the biggest of groups on the Internet, you'll more than likely find a furry or two everywhere you go!! Should you ever want to seek out other furs, that part won't be too horribly difficult.
> 
> ...


Adding onto my own reply because I can't believe I forgot about these two spaces, but Discord and Telegram are also commonly used my furries, and are excellent places to interact directly with community members. Google should yield quite a few Furry servers with a quick search. Telegram, however, I believe you need to be invited to those groups.


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 30, 2021)

Be yourself! Don't let others tell you it's wrong or that you should stop. Most importantly though, have fun


----------



## Raever (Dec 30, 2021)

Lightningwolf1121 said:


> Hi.. im 16 years old and i have recentley decided to become a furry. Any thing that I should know?



Sup' dude. For starters, one does not "become a furry"...you just happen to be one. "Become" comes off as a bit much to me, but that might just be because of all the religious advertising in my youth that would use similar phrasing. I dunno. Anyway, first thing's first - Being a furry is basically the same as being a Weeb. You just like anthro art in the same way an anime nerd likes anime. Simple yes? Other things can be learned on the fly or through sweet youtube videos, like these...














And that's just the tip of the iceburg.
Be safe, have fun, drink cocoa before the winter season ends!


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 30, 2021)

Lightningwolf1121 said:


> Hi.. im 16 years old and i have recentley decided to become a furry. Any thing that I should know?


Uhhh. Number 1, you don't need a fursona, or a fursuit, art, references, or even conventions to be a furry. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. You just need to ID as one and otherwise there's no 'right' way to be furry.

Number 2, watch videos on youtube about us, especially on fursuiter interaction ettiquette because they can't see shit and sounds are muffled too.

Number 3, most furries are cool but the fandom has bad and good eggs from all walks of life. Hence the occasional drama... Be careful who you trust and don't overshare to strangers because a crossed furry will absolutely use your personal stuff against you.

Any questions?


----------

